# Mainboard wechsel, was beachten?



## JordanMilow (1. April 2015)

Guten Tag liebe Hardware Community, ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Und zwar habe ich momentan ein PC mit folgender Hardware: 
8GB RAM
Intel core i5 - 4460 
ASRock B85M Pro3 Intel B85 So.1150
1 TB Festplatte
Windows 8.1 Pro

Ich würde gerne das Mainboard austauschen und zwar soll es ein ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 werden. Ich wollte fragen ob ich was dabei beachten muss? Muss ich vorher alle Treiber deinstallieren oder sonst was? Oder muss ich einfach das Mainboard einbauen, verkabeln und Windows neu auf der Festplatte installieren? Oder kann ichs einfach einbauen, konfigurieren und sofort los legen?

Liebe Grüße Jordan


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. April 2015)

Also ich würde die Festplatte komplett formatieren und dann das neue Mainboard einbauen. 

Dann Windows neu installieren.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

Einfach das Maimboard austauschen und gut.
Treiber nachinstallieren.
Nur wenn du einen Blue Screen kriegen solltest, musst du Windows neu installieren, aber normaler Weise sollte das so gehen.


----------



## JordanMilow (1. April 2015)

Also sollte ich nicht vorher die alten Treiber deinstallieren? 
Und habe noch eine Frage zur SSD, sollte ich dafür ein neues Thema erstellen oder kann ich dich direkt hier fragen?


----------



## JordanMilow (1. April 2015)

Werden da nicht meine Daten gelöscht?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

Willkommen im Forum TE.

Threshold hat es bereits erwähnt.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Also ich würde die Festplatte komplett formatieren und dann das neue Mainboard einbauen.


 Warum das


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. April 2015)

Ist sicherer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ist sicherer.


 Warum sicherer, bitte erkläre es mir.


----------



## JordanMilow (1. April 2015)

Und habe noch eine Frage zur SSD, sollte ich dafür ein neues Thema erstellen oder kann ich Sie direkt hier fragen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

JordanMilow schrieb:


> Und habe noch eine Frage zur SSD, sollte ich dafür ein neues Thema erstellen oder kann ich Sie direkt hier fragen?



Kannst hier fragen.


----------



## JordanMilow (1. April 2015)

Wenn ich mir eine SSD holen würde für das Betriebssystem, aber auf meiner 1TB Festplatte schon das Betriebssystem habe. Kann ich dann einfach das OS auf die SDD installieren und mit der Booten oder muss ich vorher das alte OS auf der 1TB Festplatte löschen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

Wenn du dir eine SSD kaufen möchtest, dann das Betriebssystem neu auf die SSD Installieren und es von der HDD löschen. So hast du Win neu und sauber, geht bei SSD auch etwas schneller als bei einer HDD


----------



## JordanMilow (1. April 2015)

Dankeschön, schau mal bitte in dein Postfach


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

JordanMilow schrieb:


> Also sollte ich nicht vorher die alten Treiber deinstallieren?
> Und habe noch eine Frage zur SSD, sollte ich dafür ein neues Thema erstellen oder kann ich dich direkt hier fragen?



Was willst du denn wissen?
Nein. die alten Treiber brauchst du nicht deinstallieren, die sind dann als Treiber Leiche auf der Platte. Spielt aber keine Rolle.


----------



## azzih (1. April 2015)

Nä heute musst du bei nem Mainboardwechsel in der Regel nix mehr machen.  Einfach einbauen und fertig. Früher die Windows sind damit oft nicht klargekommen, heute ist ds kein Ding mehr.


----------



## Zyklon83 (1. April 2015)

Ich hab heute ein neues Board eingebaut das alte war ein Gigabyte das neue auch und musste Win7 neu installieren. Hab auch gedacht geht easy und kann altes system behalten war aber leider nicht so


----------



## CSOger (1. April 2015)

Habe letzten Sonntag ein neues Brett bei nem Kumpel verbaut.
Keine Probleme,Kiste läuft.
Windows musste neu aktiviert werden...das war alles.
Auch bei meienr Kiste schon 3x gemacht.
Von AMD auf Intel,von Intel zu Intel...lief immer.


----------



## IluBabe (2. April 2015)

Du kannst das Betreibssystem von der HDD auf die SSD überspielen, aber. Wenn du ne SSD neu nimmst fürs Betriebssystem dann installier darauf Windows neu. Der Grund dafür ist simpel, Windows unterscheidet zwischen der Installation auf HDD und SSD in der Nutzung, und bei ner einfachen migration werden einige Routinen die für SSDs standard sind um sie nicht unnötig zu beschreiben deaktiviert. Das müsstest du sonst händisch machen. Das alles umgehst du durch ne Neuinstallation und bist auf der sicheren Seite nicht falsch Reg Keys und Routinen doch noch aktiv zu haben.


----------

